# Gayret



## Gemmenita

Herkese merhaba, 

*Gayret*in İngilizcesi ya da Fransızcası ne olur, lütfen?

Demek istediğim şey, mesela şu cümlede:

1. Bir erkeğin annesine, kız arkadaşına, karısına ve kısaca ailesine karşı gayreti.

hem de bu fiiller:

2. Gayret göstermek.
3. Gayretine dokunmak.


Yukarıdakıları nasıl çevirirdiniz?


Teşekkürler


----------



## dilandlanguage

bu manada gayret   -kıskançlık- tır.
dini terminolojide kullanılır
http://hadis.resulullah.org/index.php?s=oku&id=2583


----------



## Asr

Gemmenita said:


> Herkese merhaba,
> 
> *Gayret*in İngilizcesi ya da Fransızcası ne olur, lütfen?
> 
> Demek istediğim şey, mesela şu cümlede:
> 
> 1. Bir erkeğin annesine, kız arkadaşına, karısına ve kısaca ailesine karşı gayreti.
> 
> hem de bu fiiller:
> 
> 2. Gayret göstermek.
> 3. Gayretine dokunmak.
> 
> 
> Yukarıdakıları nasıl çevirirdiniz?
> 
> 
> Teşekkürler


Merhaba Gemmenita, 

Gayret etmek; try hard- faire des efforts manasında, ama diğer iki örnekteki  gayretinkullanımı bana çok yabancı geldi; gündelik hayatta pek duyulmayan eski dilden kullanımlar sanırım.


----------



## dilandlanguage

jealousy  



la
jalousie


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, evet çok güzel.  İkinize de teşekkürler. 


Şimdi benim TDK'de bulduğum mananlar:



> 1.Çalışma, çaba, calışma isteği.
> 2. Koruma, esirgeme, kayırma duygusu: hemşehrilik gayreti
> 3. Kutsal sayılan şeylere yabancıların saldırmasını görmekten doğan dayanamama duygusu.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> _Gayretine dokunmak:_ bir işi yapamayacağını ileri sürenlere kızarak veya kendisinin yapması beklenen işi başkasının yapmasından utanç duyarak başarmaya çalışmak.


 
Kısaca (benim kastettiğim anlam) : Bir erkeğe damardan kaynaklanan ve bir işin yapmasına güç veren duygu özellikle kadınlara yardım etmek veya onları savunmak konusunda. (Genelde ailesinin kadınları ama herhangi bir kadın da olabilir)

Eğer şu Gayret ailesinin ya bildiği kadınlarına karşı olursa : _jaloux_ güzel çeviri, çok mersi! Hatta bana bir ipucu olarak, sözlüğe baktım _possessif_ de olur.

Şimdi başka bir soru:

Bazen şu gayret (yukarıdaki 3. manada olarak) sadece kendine ait şeylere değil başkalara da kullanılır, mesela: 

İki örnekle deniyorum (hem de 'Gayretine dokunmak' için -merhaba Asr! ):

1.Eğer bir genç adamın gözlerinin önünde yaşlı bir kadın ağır bavulunu yerden kaldırmaya kalkarsa ve o genç bu durumu sadece izleyip kılını bile kıpırdatmazsa, gayretsiz!
        Ama eğer yaşlı kadının hâlini görür görmez,_ gayretine dokunursa _ve kadına koşarak, "Teyze ben varken sen neden?" derse, o gayretli bir genç. 

2.Mehmet, sokakta yürüyor. Başka bir genç bir kızın peşini bırakmayıp onu rahatsız ediyor. Kız ne yaptığını bilmiyor. Korkudan titriyor. Hiç kimse etrafta yok. Mehmet görmezden gelip geçebilir ama onlara koşup adamı itiyor. Dövüşme başlıyor. Adam yaralanıyor. Polis araya giriyor. İkisini de karakola götürüyor.

         Babası karakolda: Komutan bey, benim oğlum genç, bir an kızı o hâlde gördüğünde gayretine dokunmuş. Büyüklük size kalsın!

     Sizce şu örneklerdeki 'Gayret'e ne denir ve 'Gayretine dokunmak' nasıl çevirilir?

Yine de teşekkürler


----------



## dilandlanguage

1. Burada gayretine dokunmak yerine rikkatine dokunmak ifadesi kullanılabilir.
2. Bu cümlede  namus gayretiyle veya mahallenin namusunu korumak için diye bir ibare kullanılabilir. 

not: " Gayretsiz" kelimesi namussuz, yakınlarını kıskanmayan manalarınada gelir.


----------



## Gemmenita

Aaaah öyle gözüküyor ki benim kafamda gayretten olan imaj ile anlam, gerçi TDK'de bulunan biri, 
ama Türkçede yüzde elli başka anlamlarda kullanılır, yüzde elli benimki anlamda! İleri gittikçe de (namussuz) daha kötü olur. 

Aynı şey 'Gayretine dokunmak' için: merhemetli bir insan rikkatine dokunur ama sadece gayretli insan _harekete geçer_.
(_gayretsiz_ de harekete geçmeyen biri, ama ne yazık ki namussuz anlamına geliyor!)

Yukarıdaki açıklamanız -daha doğrusu aydınlatmanız  - için çok teşekkür ederek, şimdi 'rikkatine dokunmak' ve 'namus gayretiyle veya mahallenin namusunu korumak' i
nasıl çevirirdiniz?


----------



## mighty_atlas

Hello

for 'namus gayretiyle veya mahallenin namusunu korumak' 

I'd go with

Conserving the piety of the street - People have their understanding of what's wrong and what's righteous hereabouts ( adapt it to persons - the honorable of the honorable ones, as they dub themselves - who are namus bekçileri - watchers of good-will )  )


----------



## Gemmenita

Çok teşekkür ederim Mighty.
Cevabiniz çok yardımcı oldu.


----------

